# January Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (4 January 2008)

Hello ASFers... and welcome to the first stock tipping competition of 2008!  

This months competition is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFDs be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*

As usual there were some entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 January 2008)

Can someone please explain what happened to CMO? 

Thanks!


----------



## UPKA (10 January 2008)

Hi Joe, I dont see myself or my pick on it, any chance correcting it?


----------



## Joe Blow (10 January 2008)

UPKA said:


> Hi Joe, I dont see myself or my pick on it, any chance correcting it?




Must have been an oversight. My apologies. Your entry has been added.


----------



## 2BAD4U (10 January 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Can someone please explain what happened to CMO?
> 
> Thanks!




20 : 1 consolidation.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 January 2008)

2BAD4U said:


> 20 : 1 consolidation.




Thanks... CMO entry price adjusted.


----------



## wintermute (10 January 2008)

hehehe I was just realised it (CMO) would have fallen off the radar and logged in to let you know, but someone beat me to it   should be back to CMO (instead of CMODA) on 23rd Jan.  bit of a bummer really because it is off the radar due to the new code, so a lot of the normal trading seems to have stopped. zero volume yesterday and only 12,000 today. 

Tony.


----------



## rub92me (21 January 2008)

I think we are down to only 2 entries that are in the green now. Maybe we should do a short competition next month to cheer everybody up


----------



## agro (21 January 2008)

wheres the annual one?


----------



## jtb (22 January 2008)

Hey Joe,

I just realised why I can't shake greenfs off my tail


----------



## AussiePaul72 (22 January 2008)

Anybody know what the biggest loss has been for one month in the comp? I reckon i'm in with a shot at it on MEO!!! 
Just glad i saw it coming and got completely out at $1.20 before it spiralled.........


----------



## Real1ty (22 January 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Anybody know what the biggest loss has been for one month in the comp? I reckon i'm in with a shot at it on MEO!!!
> Just glad i saw it coming and got completely out at $1.20 before it spiralled.........




Good move AP.

You must be a relieved man after yesterday


----------



## rub92me (22 January 2008)

Okay, we're 100% negative entries now. A sad record indeed.


----------



## Nyden (22 January 2008)

rub92me said:


> Okay, we're 100% negative entries now. A sad record indeed.




Just noticed that, just wow. I think that's a good indicator of a disastrous market!


----------



## Boyou (22 January 2008)

Sorry Joe, I was so overcome by the moment I messed up. For the record I will post my contribution in the right place.

 just checked the competition board and  all I see is red! 

Even NGF has succumbed to the fever.Tigerboi held out gamely.

Has there ever been such a landmark /lowmark in the history of ASF before?
History in the making. ............. awesome

Still smiling and counting my pennies


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

thought i might stay green but we all got hammered & even gave up the

lead briefly,this cant go on for much longer,ngf 4th biggest asx goldie @0.46

what a super bargain.0.51 gets me green again on thursday id say...tb


----------



## nioka (23 January 2008)

Even with the rebound today therte is still only one entry in green. A long way to go yet.


----------



## nioka (25 January 2008)

With all the rebound still only 2 in green. Does this shows that specs fall harder and are slower to return to green ink?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2008)

nioka said:


> With all the rebound still only 2 in green. Does this shows that specs fall harder and are slower to return to green ink?




Sure does, mine was a throw a dart choice, down 22%. So I can do as well as the market for speccies on the throw of a dart.

gg


----------



## grace (25 January 2008)

I'm in the green (wish the rest of my portfolio was!).  Go TZL..................................................................................................


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2008)

Well congratulations to both tigerboi and So Cynical for taking out first and second place in the January stock competition! Incidentally they were also the only two who ended the month in positive territory!  tigerboi finished the month with a 4.95% return with *NGF* while So Cynical ended up with a 3.05% return with his selection *LGL*. 

Could both tigerboi and So Cynical contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Here are the final results for January:


----------



## tigerboi (31 January 2008)

yeah thx heaps for my first tilt at the comp NGF romped away early with 30%

then crash bang wallop,the comp went right down to the wire with 

SO CYNICAL taking the lead at 4.10 when LGL closed at $3.68 then $3.72 at

4.10,tigerboi the front runner for most of the month with NGF ripping down off

0.53.5 to 0.520 at the close,where scores were TB.2.97%,SC.1.90 then into

the lead at 3.04% then the tiger back over the top again with a 1 cent jump

for NGF 0.520 -0.530 at 4.95%......back were he belongs......exciting stuff

wheres darrell eastlake when we need him,battle of the goldies NGF v LGL

well that must be a record only 2 of us in green & also the winner being

decided after 4.00,no protests allowed!!!it all bodes well for a 2nd tilt with

NGF in february especially hanging on at 5% from a 30% + lead,now i want

you all to grab some NGF for me,outrageous price for the 4th biggest asx

goldie,well done all its a tuff gig in the current market,but does show that

gold is the go....cheers tb...


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (31 January 2008)

Just to say congratulations, well done!!


----------



## So_Cynical (31 January 2008)

Second place hey...wOOt!  

I only found out i was doing so well a few days ago 
Congrats to tigerboi and good luck to all in the Feb Comp..thanks
to Joe and the comps sponsors.

Interesting that the only 2 entrants in the green, both had big Goldie's
and that Gold continues to set new record highs.


----------

